# A great place to debate religious topics



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/

*Religion and Ethics*

*Note the posts are reviewed before they are accepted on that site as far as I can understand. I also agree with how religion as debate vs. religion as support has been moved to "Off Topic."*

I also suggest the book "Collision with the Infinite" by Suzanne Segal who saw her experience with DP as a type of religious awakening. I don't see it as that at all. But that was her way of approaching DP, etc. Disagreeing with the book doesn't keep it from being an interesting read.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

"Debating your life away"


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> "Debating your life away"


Darren, when I feel like Hell, this is what I like to do. It is a distraction for me. If I were a professor in this field, and I wouldn't mind it, I'd be discussing this, writing about it, etc.

Intelligent discussion is not a waste of time. At least in my book.

I could say to you that playing X-Box is a waste of time, but I wouldn't. It's YOUR distraction.

Not fair, in my book, if you are being sarcastic and I can't tell if you are or not.

Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes distractions are a waste of time if you need not distract yourself. Intelligent discussions which acclimate nothing are distractions them selves; need you distract yourself even further? I ask myself the same question? I?m addicted to computer games because they give me the sensation I do not gain in real life.

Truth be told; I?m frustrated I can not join in such ?distractions?.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yes distractions are a waste of time if you need not distract yourself. Intelligent discussions which acclimate nothing are distractions them selves; need you distract yourself even further? I ask myself the same question? I?m addicted to computer games because they give me the sensation I do not gain in real life.
> 
> Truth be told; I?m frustrated I can not join in such ?distractions?.


In my Dialectical Behavioral Theory therapy, and Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, distraction from thinking of the DP/DR, keeping my mind active is crucial to my well being.

Trying to live in the present. You may as well call having a job "distraction" -- doing ANYTHING contstructive, that makes me feel better is good for me. I don't understand your point.

I have many interests. I like to research. I like to understand things. How is that a negative thing. Unless you are completely against learning new things which is incomprehensible to me. I like to try to understand politics, neurology, religion.

I meantime use these things to keep endless negative thoughts out of my head which I've lived with for 40 years. It's about the best therapy I've had save my clonazepam to be honest.

I have no clue what you're saying EP, but I STRONGLY disagree. Everything from exercise, to any hobby is distraction from this infernal illness (and my GAD, and my depression.)

I have no clue what you're saying. Volunteer work is a distraction from dwelling on this illness -- you have said you volunteer, you also say you go to the gym -- those are positive things. I don't post anymore in the Main Forum. I appreciate different topics here.

A healthy person doesn't need "distraction" or ways of pushing negative thoughts out of their minds in the main, but many do. Focusing on something intently makes me feel more grounded.

If you don't understand that or appreciate it ... I don't understand. Looking outwards, not inwards. Turning off the rambling in my head by focusing on something. That is healthy for me.

And I still don't see how if I were a professor of theology, or antrhopology, or literature as a career how that would be somehow a variation of a "distraction."

I wish I could contribute far more to society with the career I had long ago. It hurts. My interests, my hobbies give me a sense of worth and "contributing" in some small way.

:?: 
:?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

The distractions end after life.



> I have no clue what you're saying EP, but I STRONGLY disagree


How can you strongly disagree with what you do not understand? lol, well it's like me disagreeing with god... even though I don't understand him/her/it.

My brain fog has returned so I can't think clearly.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> The distractions end after life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I was trying to say was:
1. I disagree that you find an interest in intellectual issues and participating in SOCIETY/LIFE is a distraction. MY interest in certain topics DOES serve as a distraction from the DP/DR, helps me focus on something else, and is part of my CBT.

2. I simply didn't undestand any of your posts again. I can't tell when you are sarcastic or in agreement with something.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Life is all about distraction for me. As soon as my mind is still it fills with horror.

I don't see any harm in doing whatever occupies your mind, it can be a dangerous place when left empty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

We all can be proven wrong... but then right...

Cricles we go around...

You're only stable while you kid yourself... (yourself as in... "people"... not "you").


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm ever 'stable'. I just manage to 'forget' occasionally.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I think we should call the police because this thread has been hijacked.

But I'll play the game because I'm interested in circular, meaningless conversations and distractions.

I have to agree with both sides, but perhaps that because I suffer from chronic indecision. I can see how debating religion and spirituality can be useful, in its own way, as an intellectual exercise. It can inform and shape the way we think and help us to think better about what spirituality is and how it plays a role in our lives. However, it does serve the purpose of being a distraction because besides a kind of self-confidence gained from a show of knowledge or the clarification of an idea, it really is all just concepts. The more we think the less we live, and the more we talk about spirituality the less we experience. How many people have really "experienced" god, or witnessed a miracle, or seen how a spiritual aspect of life concretely inhabits our reality? I think alot of religion is talk, and most talk is empty because its speculation about what might be, or what we wish would be, rather than what is.

And like EP said, when we die so do all these concepts no matter how beautiful or well thought out they are.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Spot on scattered - the more we think, the less we do.

I am very guilty of that, as evidence that I post on this site


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

> *Scattered*: I suffer from chronic indecision


I assumed I was on my own with this one... It would seem I look way to far into the future while trying to decide on something I "buy"... tends to be related to technology.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Definately not alone Darren - I think indecision is a big factor in DP/Anxiety. Instead of choosing a path and following it, we stay in the same place and think and think and think and think and think and think (you get the point) about every possible outcome.


----------

